# IAP in Kingston



## Lumber (14 Feb 2008)

Anyone have any substance to add to the rumours fluttering around about IAP for new RMC cadets being conducted in Kingston? At RMC and CFB Kingston?

Cheers.


----------



## tabernac (18 Feb 2008)

Well, the recruting PO who called me today said that there would be a 4 week RMC intro course starting in early August, but that sure isn't IAP...


----------



## SupersonicMax (19 Feb 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Well, the recruting PO who called me today said that there would be a 4 week RMC intro course starting in early August, but that sure isn't IAP...



Nope, that's FYOP (First Year Orientation Program)

Max


----------



## tabernac (19 Feb 2008)

[hijack] I see. I always thought FYOP started in September. [/hijack]
It would make sense if IAP was conducted in Kingston, seeing as no one who has been accepted this year will have the course. Then again, I don't see why the course wouldn't just be held at the Mega.


----------



## Rowshambow (19 Feb 2008)

I don't think (my OWN opinion) any IAP or BOTP (or whatever we call it this week) should be done at the mega, not saying Officers are better, just that I think they need a different training environment. Maybe at campus St Jean, or Chiliwack (kinda like the old days) or hell ya Kingston, then maybe they could do Sword drill, etc..!


----------



## airman87 (21 Feb 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> [hijack] I see. I always thought FYOP started in September. [/hijack]
> It would make sense if IAP was conducted in Kingston, seeing as no one who has been accepted this year will have the course. Then again, I don't see why the course wouldn't just be held at the Mega.



The way I see it is that for prospective RMC cadets or first year civi-uni you got 4 years to get BOTC completed but for the civi-university students who have 2 or 1 year left must complete BOTC asap. From what I've heard BOTC at St.Jean is packed.


----------



## Lumber (22 Feb 2008)

airman87 said:
			
		

> The way I see it is that for prospective RMC cadets or first year civi-uni you got 4 years to get BOTC completed but for the civi-university students who have 2 or 1 year left must complete BOTC asap. From what I've heard BOTC at St.Jean is packed.



You don't HAVE to complete BOTC asap. If you somehow manage to be enrolled under ROTP and yet complete university without having finished IAP and/or BOTP, then you'll just do like DEOs and doing IAP and BOTP, then Phase II then Phase III etc., one after the other. I mean, once you've graduated you have all year from start to finish to take these courses. 

And BOTC at St.Jean is packed in the summer because thats the only time OCdts/NCdts can be on BOTC, we have school the rest of the year. During the rest of the year, the DEOs still to BOTC in small numbers and its not very packed.


----------



## Cookie89 (10 Mar 2008)

What we've been told at the school is that the mega is to packed so their bringing IAP to RMC. Apparently it'll introduce the new cadets to the RMC atmosphere...


----------



## Lumber (10 Mar 2008)

Cookie89 said:
			
		

> Apparently it'll introduce the new cadets to the RMC atmosphere...


That's what the hell FYOP is for....


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Mar 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> That's what the hell FYOP is for....



How about,"IAP might have to be adjusted if it comes to Kingston then, because introducing new cadets to the RMC atmosphere is what FYOP is meant for."

It doesn't hurt to be civil, Lumber...


----------



## Lumber (10 Mar 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> It doesn't hurt to be civil, Lumber...



Sorry, I didn't mean to sound unfriednly.  

But, isn't IAP suppose to introduce RMC cadets (and all O/NCdts) to the CF? We talk often of RMC cadets being blind to how the CF really operates, won't this just make it worse? Or will it be run up at CFB Kingston with little to no interaction with RMC?


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Mar 2008)

One could certainly imagine IAP and FYOP as being complementary; IAP for building awareness of the CF _writ large_, and FYOP for providing a familiarization to new Officer Cadets at RMC.  I'm not sure if this is what the system has in mind, though.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Mar 2008)

I believe the term now for the old BOTC (BOTC was completion of IAP and BOTP) is BMOQ (Basic Military Officer Qualification)...or it could be BOMQ (Basic Officer Military Qualification).  As per the CDA link (DWAN access only), it states:

About the *B*asic *O*fficer *M*ilitary *Q*ualification (*BMOQ*) (formerly know as BOTP)  

http://cda-acd.mil.ca/DLM/engraph/services/accred/milequiv/botp_e.asp

Although the first part contradicts itself the term BMOQ is used throughout the rest of the page.


----------



## Lumber (14 Mar 2008)

So does anyone have an idea at all why they felt the need to change from assigning trades upon enrolment to assigning them upon completion of first year? 

Also, is this for all ROTP applicants or just those attending RMC?


----------



## dwalter (14 Mar 2008)

It's for all of us. I'm civvi U and I won't get my trade until after IAP/ BOTC. I don't have to wait after that though because I'm already pretty much done first year haha, 2 finals come April and that's it!


----------



## benny88 (14 Mar 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> So does anyone have an idea at all why they felt the need to change from assigning trades upon enrolment to assigning them upon completion of first year?
> 
> Also, is this for all ROTP applicants or just those attending RMC?




   Anyone else not so crazy about this practice? I don't think it's fair to dangle something in front of someones nose and then snatch it away after the individual has already put in some time. It's only fair that a person know what they're getting themselves into, otherwise they may be hesitant about joining or even hesitant during training.
  Decisions way above my pay grade, but then, most are.  ;D


----------



## DChamberlain-NAVY (15 Mar 2008)

Hello all! This is my first post at Navy.ca and I'm looking forward to posting a lot more more. 

As I understand it, it's more from an administrative standpoint. What used to happen is that individuals coming from the civi world would chose a trade based on recruiting material or friend/family experience (except, of course, those who transferred from the ranks or the reserves). Then after some time at RMC they would either realize that MOC "X" wasn't what they really wanted or the MOC "XX" is much better. This would cause of barrage of Occupational Transfers for the admin. to handle. 

The new system, I imagine, would allow Cadets a year to really get a good look at the different MOCs and then make a choice. It also allows cadets an environment in which to further develop their leaderships skills and it allows for a more thorough MOC selection process (high-school experience vs. at least 1 year in the CF)

I understand the hesitation some people may feel about investing at least a year's worth of time and effort without knowing if you'll get the MOC you really want. 

As for IAP in Kingston (being the root issue   ) I've heard many different variations from Officer Cadets, PSOs at the Recruiting Centre, and officer close to the command team. An RMC buddy of mine told me that there won't be anything in August and that Sept. FYOP will just include more of the basics (I doubt this one is correct). An officer told me that she heard that we'll get an IAP style introduction in August in Kingston with NCM instructors (Master Corporals, Sergeants, etc.) and THEN we'll do FYOP with 3rd and (I believe 4th) year cadets at the helm. 

Just a bit non-actionable intelligence on the table    Glad to be here, looking forward to getting to know a few fellow O/NCdts !


----------



## benny88 (16 Mar 2008)

DChamberlain-NAVY said:
			
		

> Hello all! This is my first post at Navy.ca and I'm looking forward to posting a lot more more.
> 
> As I understand it, it's more from an administrative standpoint. What used to happen is that individuals coming from the civi world would chose a trade based on recruiting material or friend/family experience (except, of course, those who transferred from the ranks or the reserves). Then after some time at RMC they would either realize that MOC "X" wasn't what they really wanted or the MOC "XX" is much better. This would cause of barrage of Occupational Transfers for the admin. to handle.



   Hey Chamberlain, glad to gave you here. Your logic makes sense, but not for all situations/trades. I, for instance, want to fly planes no matter what. I want to do it for the CF and for my country more than anything else in the world, but if that were not possible, I would very seriously consider flying on the civvy side. Had the CF said to me: "We'll enroll you, but you might be an AirNav, Pilot, or Air Traffic Controller, I probably would have taken my chances and accepted, but definitely would have hesitated.
   While your thinking makes sense from an administrative point of view for some situations, and could save the CF some money on OT's or VOR's, I think it will discourage quite a few people from joining.


----------



## dwalter (16 Mar 2008)

Another thing is for us Civvi U people, we don't get that same kind of exposure to the different trades during university, so we get told "You were accepted to X" then called back later and said "Well, you are actually in Operations Support" we don't find out what trade we get into until later, but we also don't get any way of finding out more about each trade from our instructors really...

The system might be good for RMC, but for civvi U, well I'm living through it right now, so we'll have to see how it goes. So far it's just an ambiguity, and they did say "Once you are done BMOQ if you are given a job you don't want to do, you can decline and get a VR right away." I don't want to VR.... I was accepted for a trade, and want to do it, but well, there is always DEO down the road...


----------



## tabernac (16 Mar 2008)

DChamberlain-NAVY said:
			
		

> An officer told me that she heard that we'll get an IAP style introduction in August in Kingston with NCM instructors (Master Corporals, Sergeants, etc.) and THEN we'll do FYOP with 3rd and (I believe 4th) year cadets at the helm.



This is what I'm hoping for if us new 1st years don't actually get some form of Basic Officer Training.. What I have heard (hearsay, I know, I know) is that IAP will be run after school hours, at CFB Kingston, as opposed to on campus.


----------



## DChamberlain-NAVY (16 Mar 2008)

Both you, benny88, and Intelligent Design  make some very good points. 

I can definitively see how someone with their heart set on a certain trade can hesitate now that they won't know for sure what MOC they'll get until 2nd year. And how this would probably discourage some potential cadets from taking a more secure option elsewhere. As well as OCdts doing ROTP at a civi u. not getting the same exposure to the MOCs as RMC cadets. 

I also understand that we're not necessarily "locked in" to our assigned Operational Grouping and Element. I, for example, was given Sea OPS (I'm currently a Naval Reservist so I wonder if this had anything to do with this selection and if they decided to "keep" me as Navy because thats my current element) but this wasn't my 1st choice, in fact this was my 3rd choice. Nevertheless if I perform well at school and demonstrate myself to be suitable for my 1st choice (INT), then I can get my 1st choice which is Land Support... and just change my DEUs. Anyone else heard of this? As in not being locked in to your occupational grouping? 

As for IAP, everyone seems to have a different idea on what it'll be. The only thing that I'm sure of is that we're not going to St. Jean and the recruiting center told me that I have no training before I must report to RMC on 03-AUG-08. 

I assume the first bit of authentic actionable-intelligence (can you tell I want the INT MOC? ;D) will be when we receive our Joining instructions/ 'welcome package' in the mail. Has anyone received theirs yet? The Recruiting center told me they'd be sending them out "soon" and that was 3 weeks ago.


----------



## benny88 (16 Mar 2008)

Hey Chamberlain,

   I for sure didn't mean to imply that it's not possible to get your first pick and that you don't have a shot at INT O, best of luck! We can debate all we want about the merits of the different recruiting processes but in the end it's for people with much higher salaries to decide!

cheekymonkey,

   IAP _*AFTER*_ hours at RMC? That would be wild, I don't think that could work during FYOP, so I guess it would be after? Is it even feasible to run that during the year? From what I hear the schedule is already fairly full. I understand that it's just heresay and I'm not trying to rip you for just floating something that you heard, but I'm not sure that that's possible. Hopefully someone much more knowledgeable about RMC affairs can help you out.
   This isn't unprecedented though, other years have had IAP deferred and have had some sort of training before RMC so you don't look like a total plug during your arch parade. Again, I'm not an RMC OCdt, but fear not, you'll be taken care of.


----------



## Lumber (16 Mar 2008)

I cannot see IAP "after hours" being even remotely conceivable. Even as a Business Admin student, I would not have the time to learn the kind of things I learned on IAP in an 'afterhours' RMC-IAP program.



			
				Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> Another thing is for us Civvi U people, we don't get that same kind of exposure to the different trades during university,
> 
> ...The system might be good for RMC...



OK want to ask a question that may at first seem condescending but it's not!   It's a serious question and I will follow up on your answer; I'd just like to know your response before I put my input in on this quote. Anyways: What type of education (i.e. system) do you think we have at RMC that educates us about the different trades?


----------



## DChamberlain-NAVY (16 Mar 2008)

Hahaha, very true Benny88... its a matter for people with much higher salaries and a few more bars   

As for IAP after hours. I also think this wouldn't be feasible. IAP is an intensive multi-week course (8/12 week?? I'm not sure) so I can't see how it would be done after hours (in addition to a full day's schedule). 

NOW.... 

To throw another ratchet into the cogwheels, I just remembered yet another version of possible events, this time from a professor at RMC's language dept. He played it safe and told me that RMC will get in touch with me with all the details but he did mention that we would receive our Triple D (Dress, Drill, Deportment) training "au fur et a mesure" (french prof ) so basically alongside our classes. So cheeky_monkey's source may be right to the extent that our IAP training will run through the year with our classes but I think it would have to be incorporated into the day schedule at RMC as opposed to after-hours. 

Regarding your question Lumber, here's my crack at it  ... absolutely nothing. I don't think that RMC has any concrete system that educates us about trades. RMC does in fact have an "Element Day" of sorts where are the Naval Cadets go to HMCS CATARAQUI, the Air Force to 1 Wing (I assume), and the Army up the hill. During this day they get some exposure to their trades, BUT they already have trades assigned, so I don't know how that'll work out this year. But I'm pretty certain that all ROTP students attend those. 

What I think what RMC has that Civi U doesn't (I'm in no way implying one is better than the other!!) in regards to trade exposure is personal experience from Profs, Officers, and Senior Cadets. As for a set education system for MOCs, I don't think they had it previously but this year is a whole new ball game.


----------



## jepremo (16 Mar 2008)

They're not saying a whole lot to us yet about what's going to happen, most likely because they're finalising details for the summer.

What we do know, however, is that first years will not have a trade assigned in their first year -- they will be assigned an element so that they can be given uniforms and such for the days we have elemental affiliation (at least twice a week right now we wear elemental work dress -- naval combats for me, combats or flight suits for the air force, and combats for the army).. in order to do that, the first years need an element assigned to them.

From what we're told, first years will rank their choices and it will go to a board who decides based on merit (physical fitness scores, academic scores, etc.) what trade you're given in your second year.

As for IAP in Kingston -- we know that's for sure.  When I went through IAP, it was 9 weeks long (I'm in my fourth year, graduating in May) and they just lengthened it a couple years back to 13 weeks.  That said, the first four weeks is fairly intensive and teaches you all your basic military skills, and the rest of the course is field and leadership doctrine that can be taught in a classroom environment.

This is not official by any means, but my suspicion is that they will take the bare basics (drill, deportment, care for your uniforms, basic military law, first aid, how to write a memo, etc.) and teach that in August, and leave the fieldcraft, etc. for BOTP (second half of basic officer training, which is in St-Jean, QC -- when I did that it was only 5 weeks long, I can see them lengthening that to make up for what you missed).

This year I was a ranking cadet at the college and so my OJT (on the job training) was to run a sort of basic training for those in St-Jean at the Preparatory Year, and that's exactly what we did -- teach the basics to make them functional members of the CF, and saved the "army" material for the next course they took... if you're an OCdt at the college you don't need to know the steps of battle procedure on a daily basis, but you do need to know how to not look like a bag, rank structure, that sort of stuff.

Just my two cents, however.


----------



## DChamberlain-NAVY (16 Mar 2008)

jepremo, it may have been just your two cents as you said... but it is greatly appreciated. I, for my part, have no experience with RMC (and only a fraction more as an ncm) so its great to get a second (or 3rd, 4th ) opinion from someone deep in the trenches in 4th yr. RMC. Thanks!


----------



## dwalter (16 Mar 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> OK want to ask a question that may at first seem condescending but it's not!   It's a serious question and I will follow up on your answer; I'd just like to know your response before I put my input in on this quote. Anyways: What type of education (i.e. system) do you think we have at RMC that educates us about the different trades?



Chamberlain essentially said it in his next post. I don't mean to say that RMC will actually be giving everyone a sophisticated lesson on each trade, but I do mean that RMC cadets will have a bit more exposure to the military environment which can as a result lead to finding out about certain trades and perhaps make an O/Cdt. say "Hey, that would be really cool."

I can only go off my experience at Civvi U so far, that's just why I posed the idea to my RMC colleagues.  If I was wrong in my thinking, that's fine, now I know.


----------



## DChamberlain-NAVY (16 Mar 2008)

Exactly. My girlfriend's father went through Royal Roads/RMC back in the 80's and said that it used be the same as next year. So they're in fact bringing back an older system (trade assigned 2nd year). He's an armoured officer (insists on being called a cavalry officer ;D) and he said how he went in to RMC because he couldn't afford Civi U and had no idea what he wanted to do in the CF. After talking to some armoured guys and seeing the MBTs during a weekend EX, he thought "hey! this is really cool!" and presto! 

So to reiterate what others have said. This new system works great for people not all to concerned with their final trade designation. But for people with their hearts set on a very specific trade, its a bit of a gamble.


----------



## Lumber (16 Mar 2008)

DChamberlain-NAVY said:
			
		

> But for people with their hearts set on a very specific trade, its a bit of a gamble.



Exactly. For me, I wasn't set out on one trade. I would have take MARS, Cavalry  ;D, Intel and Pilot (if my eye didn't disqualify me). I would also have accepted Law Officer but it's not offered. 
However, had I gone through first year (and hated it as much as I did) and then found out I was going to be LogO or AEC, I'd have VR'd. (not to out down those trades, but it's simply just not what I want to do!)


----------



## Edward Campbell (16 Mar 2008)

Many, many years decades ago the system went something like this:

•	Summer between high school graduation and 1st year university: Phase 1 (common) – essentially the 20+ week army recruit syllabus plus some additional stuff jammed into 10 weeks – a must pass, no exceptions;

•	1st couple of/few weeks in RMC: Intro to college – more dill, etc followed by the recruit obstacle course;

     (ROTP (Civie U) and COTC cadets get accustomed to long hair, low shoes and girls!)

•	Summer between 1st and 2nd years: The ROTP Tour – cadets (RMC and Civie U) visit a broad selection of RCN, CA and RCAF bases, garrisons and stations to learn about various officer classifications/occupations so that they can request assignment during second year;

•	Summer between 2nd and 3rd years: 2nd Phase – special to service/corps/branch training;

•	Summer between 3rd and 4th years: 3rd Phase – special to service/corps/branch training;

•	Summer after graduation:  YOTC (Young Officers’ Tactics Course) for Army followed by 4th Phase training followed, for some branches/corps, by additional courses.

Obviously: no second language training and first posting in the fleet/field is very much an apprenticeship but the system seemed to work.

_Factoid_: The popularity of Signals with RMC cadets had little to do with the ROTP tour and was related, mostly, I’m told (I never went to the *charm school*) to the fact that 2nd year cadets were allowed out and, therefore, met girls – who lived in Kingston, where the Signals School was ...


----------



## dwalter (17 Mar 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Exactly. For me, I wasn't set out on one trade. I would have take MARS, Cavalry  ;D, Intel and Pilot (if my eye didn't disqualify me). I would also have accepted Law Officer but it's not offered.
> However, had I gone through first year (and hated it as much as I did) and then found out I was going to be LogO or AEC, I'd have VR'd. (not to out down those trades, but it's simply just not what I want to do!)



Well I only qualify for 3 officer trades due to my eyes and my degree that I'm working on, so that means I have somewhat of an idea of what I'm getting into. Then the other day when I was talking with the great recruiting staff I learned about the MLTP (Military Legal Training Program) for officers currently serving. I had decided early on that if I wasn't accepted for ROTP I would finish my degree, and do law school, then apply DEO as a legal officer. Now I heard about this program, which lets you get law school subsidized as long as you are already in. The only thing is you have to finish your initial contract, which in my case will be 13 years... Which is a long time to go without school  At the same time, it represents a really interesting career option. I'm not as worried about it anymore. I'll just go with the flow, and see where it takes me.


----------



## breezie (25 Mar 2008)

For me, I think even though it would be great to know your trade as soon as you go into RMC, I actually think the "wait until you've finished your first year" system has its plusses. Not only do you know by then if you are cut out for the military, and would enjoy the trades you picked, I see it as a chance to give it all you've got, and prove to the powers that be that you deserve and are capable of performing your first choice really well. I'm just considering it a really really long job interview! If you want your first choice bad enough, you'll do whatever it takes to make sure that you'll get it. Of course, there may be factors out of your control that still prevent you from getting your first choice, but as long as you give it your best, that's all you can do. Anyway, that's just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## DChamberlain-NAVY (25 Mar 2008)

Thats a good way to look at it Breezie. I mean for all the negative points regarding the new system there are some good points too. Even though I know exactly  what I want to do, I do think that the "really, really long interview" is a good thing. Its sometimes difficult to show your best 'military qualities' in the civi world so being given a year to demonstrate what you can do in a military setting will probably provide some cadets a much better chance at their preferred trade.


----------



## tabernac (26 Mar 2008)

No worriers b88, just letting people know what I've heard.

And what is this "really, really long interview" everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## DChamberlain-NAVY (26 Mar 2008)

Well the "really, really long interview" I am referring to is our First Year in general. Instead of having a multi-hour interview when we applied, our first year can be considered as an interview as our performance will be critical in getting our trade choice. 

We also do have a real interview at the end of first year, an hour or so I think, where we get to sell ourself and use our first year accomplishments to try and get our trade choice.


----------



## Yasha (11 Apr 2008)

I was just told that July 30th is enrollment date, and August will be spent at RMC.


----------



## Calgone (11 Apr 2008)

Here in Calgary, I was told that on July 26th is when I'll be sworn in and August 2nd is when I fly out to Kingston.


----------



## Yasha (12 Apr 2008)

Well, we all find out pretty soon when we recieve our enrollment packages.  ;D


----------



## nizfiz (17 Apr 2008)

am i the only person who's been told they're going to st.jean for 1st year and to report for duty on august 3rd for indoc at st.jean? and no, it's not the prep year. it's the first of a 4 year BA.  I don't mind the idea, it's just I haven't heard about it from anyone else.  I'm half french, I wonder if that has anything to do with it.  Also, they're talking about gearing up st.jean into a full scale military college in the next few years.


----------



## Big Foot (17 Apr 2008)

nizfiz said:
			
		

> am i the only person who's been told they're going to st.jean for 1st year and to report for duty on august 3rd for indoc at st.jean? and no, it's not the prep year. it's the first of a 4 year BA.  I don't mind the idea, it's just I haven't heard about it from anyone else.  I'm half french, I wonder if that has anything to do with it.  Also, they're talking about gearing up st.jean into a full scale military college in the next few years.


CMR will be reopening as a military college effective June 2008, hence why you are being sent there as a First Year cadet. I am not entirely sure on details, however this has been in the works for some time now.


----------



## nizfiz (17 Apr 2008)

how likely do you think it is that they'll tell me after first year "well in fact you're gonna stay here for the remainder"


----------



## Big Foot (17 Apr 2008)

nizfiz said:
			
		

> how likely do you think it is that they'll tell me after first year "well in fact you're gonna stay here for the remainder"


From my understanding of things, which is admittedly limited, it is quite unlikely that that will be the case. As I understand it, CMR will be offering a 2 year program, possibly three, which will cover prep year to a maximum of second year (though I believe it is only first year), after which time you will be sent to Kingston.


----------



## breezie (17 Apr 2008)

If you were told your first year will be in St. Jean, when were you told you were accepted? Just curious, because I was told I was in on the first round of acceptances, and I was told I'll be going to RMC in Kingston in August. I guess there's a reason for everything, but I guess that's only for people with bars on their uniforms to know eh! Oh well, as has been said on other threads by the directing staff, no point worrying about the details and small stuff, there will always be things we don't know, and everything usually works out just fine.


----------



## nizfiz (17 Apr 2008)

i got the offer april 2nd or something.  I think I got in on the second round because I was late with my application


----------



## Lumber (18 Apr 2008)

Here's a tip nizfiz:

If you want to last long enough at CMR to find out whether or not your will move on to RMC or stay at CMR, then I would suggest you work on you spelling and grammar.

I'm not teasing, I'm offering honest advice, take it as you will.

Cheers and Good Luck!


----------



## yoman (18 Apr 2008)

nizfiz said:
			
		

> am i the only person who's been told they're going to st.jean for 1st year and to report for duty on august 3rd for indoc at st.jean?



Nope. I'm in the same boat as you are. 

I don't think being French has anything to do with going to CMR as  've heard of a few people going to CMR that know little to know French.


----------



## billypark (22 Apr 2008)

Has anybody received their information packages? It's supposed to tell us the important dates and contain other valuable information. Someone at CFRC Vancouver said something about it being sent out through email.


----------



## nizfiz (22 Apr 2008)

I thought it would be in the mail. In fact, I don't recall giving them my email, but who knows, we had to fill out so many forms.


----------



## billypark (22 Apr 2008)

I distinctly remember there being a line for our email adresses on at least one of the forms we had to complete.
It's the first one we did called RMC Questionnaire or something to that effect.


----------



## Yasha (22 Apr 2008)

I was told by the CFRC that the package would be mailed.


----------



## Yasha (23 Apr 2008)

Does anyone have any ideas when we should recieve this additional information package?


----------



## breezie (23 Apr 2008)

Of course we all want our packages soon so we know what's happening, but I think if anyone actually knew any concrete details, they would have already posted it. Better get used to the military motto, hurry up and wait. You'll get your package when they send it to you.


----------



## breezie (30 Apr 2008)

Ok, slightly off topic, as this has more to do with getting our enrolment packages than with IAP, but since some were asking for info, here's some of what I just got emailed:

"The recruiting centers have been dealing with you verbally to date and you probably don’t have any documentation at this time.  Although you may feel uncomfortable not having your offer on paper yet, letters will be in the mail in May, together with information on the enrolment procedure. All official employment documentation will be completed at the enrolment ceremony. "

I was told there would be enrolment ceremonies in Vancouver on July 1 and Victoria on July 10. For those of you elsewhere, I have no idea. Anyway, I just got asked for extra info in case I wanted to participate in a recognition ceremony at my high school graduation (no, I graduated in 1990), and info about myself for a press release in the local papers if I wanted. So, looks like everything is moving ahead!  ;D


----------



## dwalter (30 Apr 2008)

Congrats Breezie, I'll be at the July 1st ceremony in Vancouver.


----------



## breezie (30 Apr 2008)

Thanks man, I think I'll be at the Victoria one, but if I decide to go to Vancouver instead, I'll PM you. :cheers:


----------



## tabernac (30 Apr 2008)

breezie said:
			
		

> I was told there would be enrolment ceremonies in Vancouver on July 1 and Victoria on July 10. For those of you elsewhere, I have no idea. Anyway, I just got asked for extra info in case I wanted to participate in a recognition ceremony at my high school graduation (no, I graduated in 1990), and info about myself for a press release in the local papers if I wanted. So, looks like everything is moving ahead!



.....You graduated when I was born........

I called my CFRC yesterday, and my PO said that the enrollment date for Edmonton and area would be around July 25. I would rather be enrolled much earlier, but thats not a big deal.


----------



## breezie (30 Apr 2008)

Cheeky monkey, if that's your way of calling me old, I'll bite your kneecaps off! Just kidding, I'm thankful I'm a little older that the average recruit. I'd hate to be 17-18 again, it was hard enough going through all that the first time round! 

Good luck all on your enrolment! I hope all your nearest and dearest are able to attend your ceremony!


----------



## tabernac (30 Apr 2008)

Well you must not be 40 _yet_, so don't feel too bad. ;D


----------



## breezie (30 Apr 2008)

Nope, 36 at the end of this year. Being in your 30's rocks.


----------



## jaredmellow (30 Apr 2008)

So, if you're 36. What pushed you to enroll now?


----------



## breezie (30 Apr 2008)

I've been living overseas for the last 15 years (New Zealand and Japan), so I really wanted to come back to Canada and work for the country. I did some work at the Canadian Embassy in Japan, and was studying Political Science at a university in NZ while I was in Japan. I've done so many jobs, some good and some bad, and I really wanted to do something that would make the most of all the skills that I've picked up over the years, and hopefully have some impact on Canada in the international scene, no matter how small. Being away for so long makes you appreciate how lucky we are as Canadians, and I wanted to do something useful with myself that would challenge me to the utmost, and allow me to help protect Canada.  :cdnsalute:


----------



## jaredmellow (30 Apr 2008)

Kick ass!! Good Luck!


----------



## breezie (30 Apr 2008)

I'll do my best! Or as they say in Japan, ganbarimasu!!


----------



## dwalter (1 May 2008)

Wow that sounds like a really awesome way live! A fellow poli sci person eh? That's what I'm doing at UBC right now.


----------

